# What is to be preached from the pulpit?



## Andres (Jul 22, 2009)

A dear friend and I were discussing what should and should not be preached from the pulpit. The discussion originated in regards to Joel Osteen. I took the stance that Osteen was wrong because he does not present the Gospel and the truths of the scriptures properly. My friend's stance is that Osteen could still be beneficial to the church as an "encourager". My friend said that many Christians may be struggling in their faith and Osteen's messages could be used by God to encourage believers in their walk. I disagreed because I feel that as a pastor, Osteen, or any minister of the Gospel, has an admonition to proclaim God's word, including the Gospel message, including the need for reconciliation to God, repentance, salvation by faith in Christ alone, etc. I was then challenged to provide specific scripture to show where God commands us what is to be preached from the pulpit. This thread is NOT intended to profess our feelings towards Mr. Osteen, but rather I am asking for some help as to how to continue this discussion with my friend. Thank you in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## Herald (Jul 22, 2009)

> 2 Timothy 4:1-2 I solemnly charge you in the presence of God and of Christ Jesus, who is to judge the living and the dead, and by His appearing and His kingdom: 2 preach the word; be ready in season and out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort, with great patience and instruction.
> 
> Romans 1:15 15 Thus, for my part, I am eager to preach the gospel to you also who are in Rome.
> 
> 1 Timothy 4:13 13 Until I come, give attention to the public reading of Scripture, to exhortation and teaching.



The preacher is to proclaim the Word of God; to teach the Word of God. Encouragement is gained through the scriptures, not by some feel-good message that is based on psychology and marketing.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2009)

No lie is justified by how fluffy and good it makes me feel about myself. Thus, Osteen's message is not an encouragement but a plague. It is a _lie._ There is so much room for true and lasting encouragement though and Scripture is by no means lacking in this regard! What is to be preached from the pulpit? The whole counsel of God's word.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 22, 2009)

Andres said:


> My friend said that many Christians may be struggling in their faith and *Osteen's messages could be used by God* to encourage believers in their walk.



I boldened this phrase.

This is besides the point. God is sovereign and in His sovereignty He uses all sorts of people with all sorts of motives to accomplish His will. We are not privvy to the secret things of God. Something is not legitimized by the fact that God "can" use it. Instead, we are to judge something as "right" or "wrong" on the basis of how it conforms with God's revealed will, His holy Word. 

If Osteen and his "ministry" are found to be in conformity with Scripture, then he is a legitimate Christian minister doing legitimate biblical ministry. If, however, Osteen and his "ministry" are found to be in contradiction of the dictates of God's Word, then he is a false teacher with an illegitimate ministry... even if sometimes someone is "encouraged."


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 22, 2009)

No preacher should be a one trick pony. The whole counsel of God should be preached, even the tough or seemingly crude passages. They are there for a reason.


----------



## Romans 9:16 (Jul 23, 2009)

To isolate a truth from the larger system of thought can actually be the presenting of an untruth. To unmoor the supposed ‘encouraging’ bits of the gospel from the larger framework will actually take all the force and logic out of the gospel. It is actually a case of new gospel (which is no gospel at all). It is only discernable as an indivisible unity. What Osteen presents is not Biblical and therefore is not an encouragement. What God intended us to know is revelation en masse, not detached ‘fundemantals,’ or worse, selective ‘fundementals.’ Much of this could be averted by following Calvin’s excellent example of exegetical preaching. We should preach texts, not abstractions. Moreover, we should labor to show the systematic relation of all texts, expounding the mind of God in all its logic and beauty. 

I wrote a paper on Osteen, dealing with all the material in his two books. I don’t feel I am being a ‘island unto myself’ hyper reformed guy when I dismiss him as unbiblical. A nice smile and fancy suit is not substitute for proper teaching.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 23, 2009)

What is to be preached from the pulpit? The gospel, the whole of Scripture, the Word of God. I have visited churches who think that the pulpit is a great mouthpiece for all manner of goings on at church, but I think that the pulpit is the exclusive property of the Word.


----------



## A.J. (Jul 23, 2009)

The minister is to preach the whole counsel of God.



> *Larger Catechism*
> 
> Q159: How is the word of God to be preached by those that are called thereunto?
> A159: They that are called to labor in the ministry of the word, are to preach sound doctrine,[1] diligently,[2] in season and out of season;[3] plainly,[4] not in the enticing words of man's wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit, and of power;[5] faithfully,[6] *making known the whole counsel of God*;[7] wisely,[8] applying themselves to the necessities and capacities of the hearers;[9] zealously,[10] with fervent love to God [11] and the souls of his people;[12] sincerely,[13] aiming at his glory,[14] and their conversion,[15] edification,[16] and salvation.[17]
> ...


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXcPLnKmBRQ]YouTube - Joel Osteen and Self-Esteem According to Paul Washer[/ame]

-----Added 7/23/2009 at 08:49:41 EST-----

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWMrKcFKqzk]YouTube - Joel Osteen, it's just the Truth - Paul Washer[/ame]

Joel Olsteen is a man of God! God's judgment that is!


----------

